# Transferer mes mails avec gmail



## cillab (24 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,je ne trouve pas la manip pour transférer mes mails  reçus ,dans ma boite gmail

Comme je le fait avec mon Mac merci de vos lumières je débute sur l'ipad depuis. Deux jours c'est un coup a prendre mais c'super  merci encore


----------



## twinworld (24 Octobre 2010)

je comprends pas la question. S'il s'agit de gérer les mails Gmail depuis Mail de l'iPad, il faut cliquer sur ajouter un nouveau compte dans "Préférences système" > "Mail, Contacts, Calendrier" et suivre les instructions à l'écran. On peut pas se tromper, donc je suppose que votre question est ailleurs. 

Pourriez-vous préciser pour qu'on puisse vous aider ?


----------



## cillab (24 Octobre 2010)

merci pour cette réponse rapide
lorsque je lis sur l'Ipad mes mails comment faites-vous pour les transférer à mes contacts Madame CILLAB merci


----------



## twinworld (24 Octobre 2010)

vous cliquez sur la petite flèche en haut à droite de l'écran. ça ouvre un menu déroulant où vous avez deux options "répondre" et "transférer". 

C'est ça que vous vouliez savoir ? encore une fois, ça me paraît trop simple et je doute d'avoir compris la question.


----------



## cillab (24 Octobre 2010)

merci
jusque là je l'ai fait - j'ai compris - mais ce qui me gêne c'est que je n'ais pas et où la trouver ma liste de contact - ce qui est pour moi plus facile sur messenger


----------



## twinworld (24 Octobre 2010)

cillab a dit:


> jusque là je l'ai fait - j'ai compris - mais ce qui me gêne c'est que je n'ais pas et où la trouver ma liste de contact - ce qui est pour moi plus facile sur messenger


ah !! je crois que je commence à comprendre. Vous avez des contacts dans votre compte Gmail. Ces contacts ne sont pas dans l'Application Carnet d'Adresse de votre Mac (donc ils ne sont pas synchronisés avec votre iPad). Vous aimeriez avoir accès à votre liste de contacts entrés dans Gmail, c'est ça ?? 

Si c'est le cas, ce n'est pas possible. Mail gère les contacts à partir de Carnet d'Adresse et non à partir des listes d'adresses des différents webmails que sont Gmail, ou Yahoo Mail ou Hotmail. 

J'espère avoir compris cette fois.


----------



## cillab (24 Octobre 2010)

1ère question

non je n'ai pas mes contacts dans carnet d'adresse de mon Mac - je les ai directement mis sur messenger et dans Gmail 

oui ce n'est pas évident pour vous de tout comprendre mais mettez-vous à la place d'une personne qui a eu 65 ans et à qui ont a offert ce sublime IPAD - Mme CILLAB

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h00 ----------

j'oubliais - la plupart de mes contacts non pas gmail donc je me sers de leur adresse mail

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h04 ----------

bon j'ai fait un essaie un contact dans mon carnet d'adresse et ça a marché -
merci encore et bonne soirée


----------



## twinworld (24 Octobre 2010)

cillab a dit:


> oui ce n'est pas évident pour vous de tout comprendre


oui, désolé. Je me suis rendu compte que ma remarque était stupide, c'est pourquoi j'ai effacé. 



cillab a dit:


> une personne qui a eu 65 ans


joyeux anniversaire ! 



cillab a dit:


> j'oubliais - la plupart de mes contacts non pas gmail donc je me sers de leur adresse mail


Ce que je vous conseille, c'est :
- vous allez dans Gmail sur votre ordi. 
- vous cliquez sur "Contact" et sur "autres action".
- Vous choisissez "exporter". Une fenêtre va s'ouvrir. 
- vous choisissez l'option "tous les contacts" et l'option "Format vCard". Vous cliquer sur le bouton "exporter". Une deuxième fenêtre va s'ouvrir.
- Vous choisissez l'option "Enregistrer le fichier". Normalement, un fichier devrait être créé dans le dossier "Téléchargement" avec comme nom "contacts.vcf".
- Vous pouvez quitter Gmail. 
- Vous ouvrez Carnet d'Adresse (qui se trouve dans le dossier Application de votre Mac).
- Vous allez dans le menu déroulant "Fichier"
- vous cliquez sur "importer" et vous choisissez le format "vCard". Une fenêtre va s'ouvrir. 
- Vous parcourez l'arborescence jusqu'au dossier "Téléchargement" et vous cliquez sur le fichier "contacts.vcf" créé par Gmail précédemment.

Normalement tous vos contacts Gmail devraient se retrouver dans Carnet d'Adresse. 

Ensuite, il faut ouvrir iTunes et connecter votre iPad à votre Mac. Votre iPad apparaît dans le menu à gauche d'iTunes. Vous cliquez sur l'iPad. Dans la liste de boutons dans la fenêtre iTunes "Résumé", "Info", "Apps", "Musique"... etc, vous choisissez "Info". Vous sélectionnez "synchroniser les contacts du carnet d'adresse" et l'option "tous les contacts". Tout en bas à droit de la fenêtre d'iTunes, vous avez un bouton "Synchroniser". 

Vous lancez la synchronisation : voilà, tous vos contacts Gmail sont accessibles dans Mail de votre iPad. Quand vous transférez un courriel, vous saisissez les premières lettres de votre contact et Mail vous proposera les adresses correspondantes.


----------



## cillab (24 Octobre 2010)

merci 
je lirai cela calmement demain - ferai des essais et vous tiendrai informé - 
vous ne m'avez en aucun cas vexé - de mon côté j'adore plaisanter -
merci encore pour votre patience - bonne soirée et bonne semaine - Mme Cillab


----------

